# Why Chris Christie is a bad idea for the GOP.



## PredFan (Nov 6, 2013)

Simply put, it's because there us so very little difference between him and Hillary.

Will Christie defund obamacare?
Will Christie refuse to grant amnesty?
Will Christie reduce spending?
Will Christie stop the NSA and other government spying?
Will Christie secure our borders?
Will Christie reduce taxes?
Will Christie develop our oil and gas potential here in the US?
Will Christie stand up to the Muslim Brotherhood?
Will Christie stand up for our 2nd Amendment rights?
Will Christie appoint conservative judges?

If the economy and the country lasts until 2016, it will be on the very precipice of falling. If we don't try to get someone who will fight the progressive destruction of the country instead of going aong with it, it will fall. if Christie is on charge at the time, he and the GOP will get the blame for it.l


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 6, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Simply put, it's because there us so very little difference between him and Hillary.
> 
> Will Christie defund obamacare?
> Will Christie refuse to grant amnesty?
> ...



Christie is a great idea for the GOP brand.

As a "compassionate conservative" Christie is a great idea for the gimmes.

As one who cares for Individual Liberty, Capitalism and Free Enterprise  I believe a Christie nomination is awful.

.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 6, 2013)

Will Christie cave to his party and act like a GOP robot?

Will he wash the Tea Party's jallopy?

Will he make promises to the conservative base and then fail to follow through?

Will he start wars with other countries for no discernible reason? 

Will he pray to the correct god?

And most of all ... what country is he REALLY from?


Doowd, tell me you were just joking about "will the country still be here in 2016?"


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 6, 2013)

Yup...Criste bad. Go with Cruz.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 6, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Yup...Criste bad. Go with Cruz.



Thanks.  We will.
Christie is anohter in a long line of "We Democrats would certainly consider voting for this Republican".  Like McCain.  Or Romney.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 6, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Simply put, it's because there us so very little difference between him and Hillary.
> 
> Will Christie defund obamacare?
> Will Christie refuse to grant amnesty?
> ...



I do like what I hear from Christie, but you are right, Predfan, there's so much more we need to know.  Thanks for bringing them to the forefront.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 6, 2013)

Christie is good for the GOP

TPM is bad even for TPM


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 6, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Simply put, it's because there us so very little difference between him and Hillary.
> 
> Will Christie defund obamacare?
> Will Christie refuse to grant amnesty?
> ...



Christie is a RINO.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 6, 2013)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Will Christie cave to his party and act like a GOP robot?
> 
> Will he wash the Tea Party's jallopy?
> 
> ...



Will Christie abolish the welfare state?

Will Christie abolish the warfare state?

Will Christie abolish Obama Hellcare?

Will he continue to kowtow to the fascists and the parasitic faction?

.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 6, 2013)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Will Christie cave to his party and act like a GOP robot?
> 
> Will he wash the Tea Party's jallopy?
> 
> ...



Thinking independently and understanding anything above school yard banter is not your strong point obviously.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 6, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Simply put, it's because there us so very little difference between him and Hillary.
> ...



Christie is a mainstream Republican, while you and the rest of the TeaPs are RINOs in bad standing.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 6, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Yup...Criste bad. Go with Cruz.



Best idea ever!!!


----------



## PredFan (Nov 6, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Simply put, it's because there us so very little difference between him and Hillary.
> ...



The poster boy for RINOhood.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 6, 2013)

If it is Christie vs Hillary, the progressives win either way.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 6, 2013)

A 2016 Republican primary issue ad:

[_cue doom music_]

VOICE: Chris Christie.

[_gotcha image of Christie in mid blink appears on the screen_]

VOICE: Darkies love him.

[_image of Christie shaking hands with Obama_]

VOICE: Jews and Muslims and homos love him.

[_image of Christie speaking to an enthusiastic multi-ethnic crowd_]

VOICE: So you know he's bad for the Republican Party...

VOICE: Paid for by Flag Pin Lovers of America


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 6, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Yup...Criste bad. Go with Cruz.
> ...



Yup...your candidates weren't conservative enough. I agree and fully support your choice of Canadian Performance Artist, Rafael Cruz.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Unabridged Orwellian Dictionary

*Mainstream Republican* : an unprincipled demagogue willing to perpetuate the welfare/warfare state in order to acquire power and prestige.

.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 6, 2013)

McCain, Romney, Christie.

The 3 Musketeers of lose.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 6, 2013)

Tea Party idea of a RINO...anyone who is willing to simply patch the hole in the roof instead of burning the house down.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Christie is another narcissist we certainly don't need that in the white house again. Plus he likes Obama and helped him win the election with all his sucking up. Christie is a RINO let him stay in NJ


----------



## Vox (Nov 6, 2013)

Will Christie defund obamacare?
most probably yes
Will Christie refuse to grant amnesty?
yes, with the plan similar to Bush's one.
Will Christie reduce spending?
that is not a given, but he might balance the budget
Will Christie stop the NSA and other government spying?
probably
Will Christie secure our borders?
to the possible extent
Will Christie reduce taxes?
yes
Will Christie develop our oil and gas potential here in the US?
yes
Will Christie stand up to the Muslim Brotherhood?
YES
Will Christie stand up for our 2nd Amendment rights?
yes
Will Christie appoint conservative judges?
yes


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 6, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Relax dude, give him time. Before long he will be in TelAviv sucking Bibi's dick while wearing a  a yarmulke.

.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Will Christie defund obamacare?
> most probably yes
> Will Christie refuse to grant amnesty?
> yes, with the plan similar to Bush's one.
> ...



Earth to Vox: "Wish you were here!"


----------



## Vox (Nov 6, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Will Christie defund obamacare?
> ...



I am.
I lived there, too.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Will Christie defund obamacare?
> most probably yes
> Will Christie refuse to grant amnesty?
> yes, with the plan similar to Bush's one.
> ...



So Christie is a Tea Party guy? I didn't know.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 6, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> Will Christie abolish the welfare state?
> 
> Will Christie abolish the warfare state?
> 
> ...



Have any conservatieves INCLUDING reagan ever abolished it yet?

Have any conservatieves INCLUDING reagan ever abolished it yet?

If he's smart, no. 

The parasit ... wtf?


----------



## Vox (Nov 6, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Will Christie defund obamacare?
> ...



It looks like you don't know what the guy stands for.

And if the answers would be as I wrote - is he good enough for YOU?


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Will Christie defund obamacare?
> most probably yes
> Will Christie refuse to grant amnesty?
> yes, with the plan similar to Bush's one.
> ...



How come Chris Christie is tougher on Cruz and Rand than he is on Obama? !?!?!?!?!?!!?

.


----------



## Vox (Nov 6, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Will Christie defund obamacare?
> ...



I already wrote - you guys, as purists, are so naive, that it is amazing.

he is a ruling governor.

a politician. running fro reelection - which he won. in a strongly blue state 

it is actually quite amazing, that both you, on the right, and the ones on the left actually believe what politicians are saying. and never ever take into consideration that they might be thinking and aiming at something totally different.

look at what they DO.


----------



## Vox (Nov 6, 2013)

good old Otto was right, but it seems like Americans of the XXI century have never heard that politics is the art of the possible.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



I know what the Tea Party stands for and it stands for all of the points I have listed. If Christie will do all of those things that what is the problem with the TP?

I may not know all there is to know about Christie but I know that he isn't a TP guy.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



So you think he will back the Tea Party ideals? I have to strongly disagree with you there.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 6, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Simply put, it's because there us so very little difference between him and Hillary.
> ...



Uh - right.  Because the job of any elected official is to parrot their party, not look out for their constituents.  

So diga me this:
If Christie's not a "real" Republican, why would he run as one in a blue state?  Kinda puts himself in a hole, doesn't it?  

You RINO hunters have been following the wackadoodles so long you forgot what your own species looks like.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 6, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> How come Chris Christie is tougher on Cruz and Rand than he is on Obama? !?!?!?!?!?!!?
> 
> .



October 2010:
Chris Christie Tells Brian Williams He's 'Disappointed' in Obama's Partisanship

May 2012:
Chris Christie Criticizes Obama For 'Posing And Preening' As President

October 2012 (from The Blaze, no less):
CHRISTIE UNLEASHED: IF OBAMA CAN&#8217;T CHANGE WASHINGTON FROM THE INSIDE, &#8216;WHAT THE HELL IS HE DOING ASKING FOR ANOTHER FOUR YEARS?&#8217;

January 2013:
Christie criticizes Obama's inauguration speech as 'my way or the highway'

June 2013:
While Standing on Dry Land Thanks to Obama, Christie Criticizes President&#8217;s Leadership

Chris Christie Slams Obama

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loF6k8hVJME]Chris Christie Criticizes Obama, Asks Why the 'Hell' He's Asking for Another Fou - YouTube[/ame]

July 2013:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOQfKiiu_gs]Christie Criticizes Obama - YouTube[/ame]



YOUR TURN.  Show us where he's tougher on Cruz and Rand.


----------



## Vox (Nov 6, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



yes, I do. at least many of them and many to some extent.

taxed enough already - basically what he did in NJ. he balanced the budget. and cut spending.

p.s. it looks like the haters of TP don't know anything about it but even the ones who like it are not that informed as well


----------



## Pogo (Nov 6, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> How come Chris Christie is tougher on Cruz and Rand than he is on Obama? !?!?!?!?!?!!?



What does that have to do with governing anyway?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 6, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Yup...Criste bad. Go with Cruz.
> ...



Amazing how fast the people who were tauting Romney as the best hope for mankind a year ago have all turned on him now.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 6, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Will Christie reduce taxes?



You want taxes cut MORE?

Let's go to the NJ race that just concluded, shall we?
CHRISTIE, BUONO DIFFER SHARPLY ON TAX CUTS, FISCAL CHALLENGES



> While Christie rules out any tax increase and has been pushing the Legislature to implement an immediate tax cut to be funded out of future revenues, Buono questions whether the money will be there to pay for it. Instead, she favors reimposition of a millionaires tax to pay for property tax relief for lower- and middle-income taxpayers.





> While Christie calls Buono a tax-and-spend liberal who does not regret voting for 154 tax and fee hikes, Buono has been calling for the state to spend billions more on preschool, K-12 education, property tax relief, tuition aid, transportation, and higher education. Christie criticizes Buono for not saying exactly how she would pay for the new spending, which Buono says she would phase it in using normal year-to-year revenue increases.



And here's some special pro-life sauce for you:



> While Buono criticizes Christie for cutting $7.5 million a year in funding for family-planning clinics that would have drawn down $67.5 million annually in federal matching funds and for cutting the Earned Income Tax Credit for the working poor as he was paying out billions in subsidies to corporations, Christie charges that Buono would favor public employee unions over the tax-paying public.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 6, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Contumacious, an unprincipled demagogue who wants to weaken the powers of the state for invidious reasons


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 6, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



The Rabbi is an unprincipled demagogue of the far reactionary right who is willing to break this country so his kind can gain power in the rubble and dust.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 6, 2013)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Will Christie abolish the welfare state?
> ...



My point precisely.

There is NO difference between the demopublicans.

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 6, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Jroc dislikes Christie because the guv is a decent man, a principled Republican, and has no trouble telling the neo-cons to fuck off.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 6, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Simply put, it's because there us so very little difference between him and Hillary.
> 
> Will Christie defund obamacare?
> Will Christie refuse to grant amnesty?
> ...



The above is meaningless nonsense, empty talking points, bumper sticker slogans  its simplistic dribble. 

The issues and their solutions are far too complex and involved for such naïve, schoolboy politics. 

For example: 

stand up for our 2nd Amendment rights.

What does this ignorant nonsense even mean? Although inalienable, rights are not absolute, government may limit or restrict rights when rationally based pursuant to a legitimate legislative end. 

stop the NSA and other government spying.

Foreign or domestic? Stop it altogether? How does the OP propose to gather intelligence to prevent future terrorist attacks? Its fine to be opposed to the current surveillance programs, but what will you replace them with? Or is the plan to do nothing and leave the country defenseless? 

reduce spending.

Reduce what spending? What programs will be cut and what retained, and who will decide what will be cut? The fact is what conservatives consider to be needless spending actually isnt. 

stand up to the Muslim Brotherhood.

This is just too ridiculous to even comment on. 

appoint conservative judges.

To what end? Ignore the rule of law and Constitutional jurisprudence simply because it doesnt conform to subjective conservative dogma? To ignore the facts and case law and rule based solely on a partisan rightist agenda? 

If so conservatives clearly are in contempt of the Constitution, its case law, and the rule of law.  

What you and other blind partisan, reactionary rightists fail to understand is that the Nation rejects your platform of ignorance, hate, fear, and division. 

The GOP needs to get away from the social conservative idiocy and embrace diversity and dissent, or continue to drift toward the abyss of political relevance.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 6, 2013)

Here's my thought on Christie... 

He's perfectly willing to advance himself by bashing teachers and public sector workers without providing real solutions.  

That pretty much disqualifies him in my book.  The working man has enough problems.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



You are guessing, we can't take a chance on guesses.  I think you are all wet. Fortunately there is time to find out. I will not be voting for Chris Christie, at least not in the primaries.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Chris Christie is a NeoCon, dumbass.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 6, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



You appear to have a severely limited mental capacity. Many conservatives bashed Romney in the primaries and then when comparing him to obama they touted his superiority as a candidate. Comparing him to Obama is not the same as believing he's the 2nd coming of Reagan.

Jeez how thick are you people?


----------



## Trajan (Nov 6, 2013)

He has to start somewhere, hes a governor folks. his first loyalty and interest is his state..I thought the hug was a little much but he has to make nice in turns, he needed sandy money,  his state needed sandy money and he got it....thats what he is supposed to do......its a wash. 

He vetoed a gay marriage bill, though it should be said, its a losing cause. He agrees civil unions should be exactly on par with 'marriage' as far as rights goes, I agree. Even if he did approve the marriage bill, I would not have held it against him......and the peeps in NJ didn't seem to hold it against him. 

He has taken on entrenched interests ala public sector unions etc. and has avoided tax increases and put a ceiling on property taxes while trying to dig out from a very deep hole and working with a hostile legislature. 

He has not done a lot job wise, NJ still has a higher than average jobless rate, but then again, hes not in a friendly biz environment, and he did inherit that. Hes got 3 years to make some moves o that front and I will for one, be watching how he works that issue as I think its fair to say hes had the time to do better........ 



Hes got 2 years to prep, before the whirligig gets going, he knows whats ahead of him. Reagan once said ( I am paraphrasing); ' someone who agrees with you 70% of the time is not your enemy....'

he has not reached my 70% plateau yet, but my mind is open, and there really is a lot we have to chew on yet.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 6, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > How come Chris Christie is tougher on Cruz and Rand than he is on Obama? !?!?!?!?!?!!?
> ...



My concern is with individual liberty, Capitalism, free enterprise and the US Constitution.

.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 6, 2013)

g5000 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Will Christie reduce taxes?
> ...



I'm not talking about NJ nitwit, I'm talking about the presidency and the whole country.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 6, 2013)

Really, LOL

A man that won
-Woman
-Hispanics
-21% of blacks

= bad for the GOP! 

If a republican could do this nationally = nightmare for the democrats.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPxDnb2-aVI]Governor Christie on Climate Change - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Simply put, it's because there us so very little difference between him and Hillary.
> 
> Will Christie defund obamacare?
> Will Christie refuse to grant amnesty?
> ...



and so you think some Republican will do all those?.....im sure he/she will tell you they  will....they have nothing but excuses after they are elected dont they?....


----------



## PredFan (Nov 6, 2013)

Trajan said:


> He has to start somewhere, hes a governor folks. his first loyalty and interest is his state..I thought the hug was a little much but he has to make nice in turns, he needed sandy money,  his state needed sandy money and he got it....thats what he is supposed to do......its a wash.
> 
> He vetoed a gay marriage bill, though it should be said, its a losing cause. He agrees civil unions should be exactly on par with 'marriage' as far as rights goes, I agree. Even if he did approve the marriage bill, I would not have held it against him......and the peeps in NJ didn't seem to hold it against him.
> 
> ...



That is fair. If I am proven wrong I will be the first to admit it.

It's curious that I chose principles in my OP that embody the Tea Party and Christie proponents claim he will do those things.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 6, 2013)

Cruz/Paul 2016


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 6, 2013)

PredFan said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



So you're another one of those people that believes the terrorist are going to leave us alone? lol

They won't leave Kenya alone
They won't leave Russia alone
They won't leave india alone

This is a war between Islamic extremist and civilization. Even civilization within the muslim world.


----------



## Vox (Nov 6, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I am NoT guessing. The guy has been a governor of NJ for 4 years.

Look at his deeds.

That all you need.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 6, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Really, LOL
> 
> A man that won
> -Woman
> ...



He did that because he's no different than a democrat who they vote for anyway. On the contrary, a Christie candidacy is a win/win situation for the DNC.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 6, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Really, LOL
> 
> A man that won
> -Woman
> ...



Liberals love Christie as the Republican candidate..They loved Romney as well for a time makes you wonder Hillery supporters like Christie?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 6, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> Cruz/Paul 2016



That would be the first time in my life I pull the democratic ticket


----------



## PredFan (Nov 6, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Simply put, it's because there us so very little difference between him and Hillary.
> ...



Yes, there are many who are already trying to do those things.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 6, 2013)

Matthew said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Wtf does that have to do with anything?


----------



## PredFan (Nov 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



I am looking at his deeds.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Simply put, it's because there us so very little difference between him and Hillary.
> ...



cant have that...he might be able to work with the other side and get things done.....just run a Far Right asshole who's attitude is.....if you dont see it our way....tough....go fuck yourself....the far right and left.....same attitude.....its no wonder this Country is so fucking divided....


----------



## PredFan (Nov 6, 2013)

Matthew said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Cruz/Paul 2016
> ...



And that right there is why this country and its politics are so fucked up.


----------



## Vox (Nov 6, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



No, you are NOT.

otherwise you would see that the guy is a conservative with a practical approach to the situation in his blue state.
*He cut taxes, spending and balanced the budget in NJ.*

and THAT is the main goal of the TP


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 6, 2013)

OP- Bad for the brainwashed chump TP, that is...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



the Republican and Democratic Parties.....a group of Politicians willing to do what is necessary,even lie and cheat, in order to acquire power and prestige......


----------



## Amelia (Nov 6, 2013)

Christie made his state spend extra money on a special election so that he could avoid having his election be on the same day as Cory Booker's.

Mmmmm, that's the kind of principles I want to send to Washington.  Yeah boy.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 6, 2013)

Given the nonsense in the OP, its clear that the GOP is bad for America.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 6, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Really, LOL
> ...




They loved McCain too.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> Cruz/Paul 2016



Franco/ShootSpeeders 2016......


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 6, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Christie made his state spend extra money on a special election so that he could avoid having his election be on the same day as Cory Booker's.
> 
> Mmmmm, that's the kind of principles I want to send to Washington.  Yeah boy.


Well he is a Pub, after all- with some embarassing Wall St connections I hear- Bernie Madoff no less...


----------



## Trajan (Nov 6, 2013)

Christie/Martinez 2016 ( go look her up).


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


how often are they successful?...standing up and talking about something is different than actually doing something about it.....im sorry i dont have faith in any politician of either party to do what is right...UNLESS....their Party says its ok....for instance a Politician feels we should be getting away from ME oil....if the party says no....we are making lots of money behind the scenes with them....then it aint going to happen....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Given the nonsense in the OP, its clear that the GOP is bad for America.



people with your mindset is 1/2 of whats bad for America Jones.....


----------



## Amelia (Nov 6, 2013)

People who support an administration who lies to us "for our own good" are bad for America.

I'll support whomever I think has a chance to effectively stand in the way of that form of government.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 6, 2013)

NO LIE, chump of the greedy rich. Blame the GOP and insurers if you LOSE your plan or doctor, or pay more. It's happening in Pub states and areas...and insurers are doing it...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> NO LIE, chump of the greedy rich. Blame the GOP and insurers if you LOSE your plan or doctor, or pay more. It's happening in Pub states and areas...and insurers are doing it...



its happening out here to Franco....and on the 5 oclock news the Ins broker they had on said the main reason is because the current policy does not have some key provisions mandated by the ACA....so it is cancelled and then you have to get one of the new policies offered....and in many cases it will cost you more and you may not have the same coverage you had.....yea it sounded like the GOP was behind it.....


----------



## Vox (Nov 6, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Christie/Martinez 2016 ( go look her up).



good combination. I don't have to look her up


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 6, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Christie made his state spend extra money on a special election so that he could avoid having his election be on the same day as Cory Booker's.
> 
> Mmmmm, that's the kind of principles I want to send to Washington.  Yeah boy.



Actually, that's one of the few things I kind of respect him for.  He understands political tactics.  

Watching the ham-fisted amatuerness of Obama and Bush in that regard, I wouldn't mind seeing someone who plays the game like a master.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 6, 2013)

Christie is Catholic

republicans won't vote for him


----------



## Vox (Nov 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Christie is Catholic
> 
> republicans won't vote for him


----------



## Toro (Nov 6, 2013)

Because he's a winner?


----------



## The T (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## The T (Nov 6, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Yup...Criste bad. Go with Cruz.
> ...


He is a Blue State Repubican...might as well BE a Democrat.


----------



## The T (Nov 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> christie is catholic
> 
> republicans won't vote for him


 
^fucking idiot post


----------



## Pogo (Nov 6, 2013)

The T -- posting empty calories again.

Good to know there are some things we can count on.


----------



## The T (Nov 6, 2013)

Pogo said:


> The T -- posting empty calories again.
> 
> Good to know there are some things we can count on.


Fuck you Pogo. You have ZERO in mind, body, spirit. I OWN yer ass. Get lost.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 6, 2013)

PredFan said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Evidence? Believe me, Jroc, if anything else, knows his neo-cons.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Christie is Catholic
> 
> republicans won't vote for him



50% of them did in NJ, rw.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 6, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Simply put, it's because there us so very little difference between him and Hillary.
> 
> Will Christie defund obamacare?
> Will Christie refuse to grant amnesty?
> ...



And wasn't there something before, about him wanting stricter gun control laws and he is now walking that back???


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 6, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Christie is Catholic
> 
> republicans won't vote for him



They had no problem voting for Paul Ryan... 

And despite all their cackling about Mormons being a cult, they still voted for Romney.  

Christy's biggest problem in getting the nomination is going to be that he's a moderate establishmetn type.  

If he gets the nomination, his biggest problem is going to be all those working folks in NJ he screwed over.


----------



## Plasmaball (Nov 6, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Simply put, it's because there us so very little difference between him and Hillary.
> 
> Will Christie defund obamacare?
> Will Christie refuse to grant amnesty?
> ...



is ok, if he gets the nod you will still vote for him and defend him anyways, just like most of your type will.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 6, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > NO LIE, chump of the greedy rich. Blame the GOP and insurers if you LOSE your plan or doctor, or pay more. It's happening in Pub states and areas...and insurers are doing it...
> ...



The insurers COULD fix the policy- at least in the future they won't be wiped out or cut off- things Pubs have protected for YEARS...


----------



## Jughead (Nov 6, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Simply put, it's because there us so very little difference between him and Hillary.
> ...


He has vetoed some gun control legislation just this past summer. However a little over a month ago, he had also approved some gun control legislation. Not sure what his advisers are telling him, however if he wants to run in 2016, he needs to convince social conservatives that he does not support gun control. The way to do this is to ease gun restrictions in NJ.

Christie also has serious issues with the economy in NJ. Many GOP'ers feel uneasy with his high tax policies. Before anyone can trust him to manage the U.S. economy, he needs to demonstrate that he could handle the current economic issues in NJ.


----------



## Vox (Nov 6, 2013)

Jughead said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



except it is not HIS high tax policies. He cut spending and balanced the budget( state) and municipalities raised taxes to pay the bloated salaries to unionized public workers, which were supposed to be cut by decreased state funding.
guess which party supporters are in most municipalities?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



not pubs?


----------



## Vox (Nov 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


how did you know that?


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 6, 2013)

Jughead said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



One pundit today, who is not a fan of Christie, said he lives in NJ and his taxes have not gone up, since Christie has been in power there, BUT his property taxes have soared...


----------



## Vox (Nov 6, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



and property taxes are regulated by localities - that is exactly what I was talking above.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 6, 2013)

100- Just like Raygun cut fed taxes, and state and local taxes and fees went up, screwing the nonrich...


----------



## Jughead (Nov 6, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


How true. NJ's property taxes are amongst the highest in the nation.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 6, 2013)

Jughead said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I think they were even before Christie was elected governor.


----------



## Vox (Nov 6, 2013)

Jughead said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



That is what she said. 

property taxes are regulated by localities - municipalities, counties, etc.
Christie put a cap on the state taxes. And cut spending - and balanced the state budget.
Since the state cut financing the localities, the local authorities, instead of cutting the waste decided to raise property taxes.
 local governments are overwhelmingly dimocrap in NJ - so that is no surprise. But that is also the ones who should be blamed for it...


----------



## Vox (Nov 6, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



they were. but local property taxes have nothing to do with the governors.

property taxes in the county I live are the same as Manhattan ones.
And the county next door is almost twice lower.


----------



## Jughead (Nov 6, 2013)

Vox said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Christie still had promised to slow the growth of property tax bills, and he did by capping how much they could grow and passed cost saving laws that have helped local governments comply. However, the net household property tax burden in New Jersey still rose 13 percent during Christie's first 3 years in office.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 6, 2013)

when all taxes are considered, the share of taxes that each fifth of households pays is similar to its share of the nation&#8217;s total income.[22]   ITEP data show that in 2011, the bottom fifth of households received 3.4 percent of the total income in the nation and paid 2.1 percent of the total taxes.  The middle fifth of households received 11.4 percent of income and paid 10.3 percent of taxes.  The top 1 percent of households received 21.0 percent of income and paid 21.6 percent of taxes.  The tax system as a whole is only mildlyprogressive.[23] 

Misconceptions and Realities About Who Pays Taxes ? Center on Budget and Policy Priorities

Add the fees that go up, and middle class pays more percentage wise than the rich. BRILLIANT- if you're pandering to the rich and don't care about the country...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



the interviewer asked that.....he said sorry thats not the way it works.... hey Frankie i feel that you should be able to look at a list and say i want coverage for this this and this.....and thats what you pay for.....not shit you will never need ......


----------



## Jroc (Nov 6, 2013)

The T said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



He's a political opportunist and a narcissists and the liberals seem like him until Hillery runs against him, then he wont even win his own state


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> 100- Just like Raygun cut fed taxes, and state and local taxes and fees went up, screwing the nonrich...



when Obama gave everyone his tax cut a few years back .....what i got was eaten up by California who raised certain taxes out here....so big deal....


----------



## Jroc (Nov 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You don't even know what a "neocon" is fake


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2013)

Jroc said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



that sounds like quite a few Politicians.....


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 6, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Simply put, it's because there us so very little difference between him and Hillary.
> 
> Will Christie defund obamacare?
> Will Christie refuse to grant amnesty?
> ...



christie although he is a nice guy 

is a progressive


----------



## Jroc (Nov 6, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > 100- Just like Raygun cut fed taxes, and state and local taxes and fees went up, screwing the nonrich...
> ...



Obama never cut anyone taxes, he gave out some tax credits, that's not the same


----------



## Jroc (Nov 6, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...




some more then others


----------



## Mertex (Nov 6, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Yup...Criste bad. Go with Cruz.





I was going to say the same thing!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 6, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Yup...Criste bad. Go with Cruz.
> ...




Or Perry.....now there's a good one.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 6, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> Cruz/Paul 2016



You may want to change it to Cruz/Palin....Paul isn't able to stand the heat on his plagiarism and is ready to quit being a Senator, I'm sure being VP would really tax him.

Paul's sense of self-grandeur is so great that, like a pouting child, he threatened to leave politics altogether if everyone keeps being mean to him. "People can think what they want. I can go back to being a doctor any time," he said.

If he can't do any better than this when the heat is on, even those who were Paul "lovers" might be ready to say, "OK, go."


Paul's pouty reaction; Senator hostile about his multiple plagiarism | Editorial | Kentucky.com


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 7, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Simply put, it's because there us so very little difference between him and Hillary.
> ...




Christie is center right.  America is center right.  He is what America needs right now.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 7, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



i was getting more in my check.....it lasted only one or 2 pay checks.....then California raised a few of theirs....there went the "windfall"....

A Bogus Tax Attack Against Obama

Tax Relief for Middle-Class Families and Small Businesses | The White House

Obama Tax Cutter? He Has Slashed More Than Bush Did in First Term - The Daily Beast


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 7, 2013)

WelfareQueen said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



what is Center Right?....Liberal Republican or a Moderate Republican?....


----------



## Rocko (Nov 7, 2013)

I tell you one thing, It would be interesting to see his press confrences if he ever becomes POTUS.


----------



## Vox (Nov 7, 2013)

Jughead said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



remind me the count of NJ legislature by party


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 7, 2013)

Christie is the right person for the GOP candidacy in 2016.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Christie is the right person for the GOP candidacy in 2016.



That's what all the liberals say.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Christie is the right person for the GOP candidacy in 2016.



I agree, he is someone that folks know will do the right thing - by putting the country first. 

I don't think that Hillary would be a bad choice either - just that Christie would be better.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 7, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Christie is the right person for the GOP candidacy in 2016.
> ...



No, they say that someone who can't possibly win is the best choice.


----------



## NLT (Nov 7, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



He should expert at cock gobbling by now, he sucked Obamas right into to re-election


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 7, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



No, what Christie has already done in NJ is well documented. 

The Tea party is pretty much a one issue party, cut spending, lower taxes - NOT blindly hate Obama. How does Christie not fit the mold?


----------



## NLT (Nov 7, 2013)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



That is two issues, not great at math or spelling eh?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 7, 2013)

NLT said:


> That is two issues, not great at math or spelling eh?



Those are two sides of the same coin, friend. 

Fix that spell-check yet?


----------



## bendog (Nov 7, 2013)

As they prepared to make their attack, Pickett addressed some of his men, saying, &#8220;Don&#8217;t forget today, you are from old Virginia.&#8221;


----------



## Plasmaball (Nov 7, 2013)

The T said:


>



I cant wait to watch you defend him if he gets the nod.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 7, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I should neg you for that stupid, clueless post, he extended some of the bush tax cuts and gave targeted tax credits. the payroll tax holiday stuff is gone that only robbed SS of needed money anyway


----------



## Jroc (Nov 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Christie is the right person for the GOP candidacy in 2016.



If Jake likes him and the rest of the liberals seem to like him. He's a sure looser. Hillery wins New Jersey with or without fat boy


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 7, 2013)

Jroc is a neo-con, folks, a filthy neo-con.

He hates Christie.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jroc is a neo-con, folks, a filthy neo-con.
> 
> He hates Christie.



I dont hate fat boy..I'm not pushing him like you fake conservatives and liberals.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 7, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



am i supposed to shake in my little booties?...do you really think i give a rats ass about you "neg repping" me?.....geezus....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 7, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc is a neo-con, folks, a filthy neo-con.
> ...



Dean called him Fat Boy and made fun of him too....he claimed he does not hate him too....


----------



## kaz (Nov 7, 2013)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Will Christie cave to his party and act like a GOP robot?



LOL, you go into a thread by a Republican that opposes another Republican and say Republicans are "robot".

I couldn't make up arguments as stupid as the ones you people come up with for real.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 7, 2013)

The T said:


>



thats the kind of pictures Dean used to show of Christie until many Republicans started bad mouthing him....then all of a sudden Christie became a good guy....


----------



## bendog (Nov 7, 2013)

Just an observation.  Nixon could compromise with Mao because Nixon was seen as a strident anti-communist.  Any compromise Christie would try would be automatically decried a sell out by the RW, while someone like Ryan can make like a used car salesman


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 7, 2013)

Does anyone with a whit of political knowledge believe that the Tea Party faction can field a candidate who:

Can win a national election

Govern with the best interests of all Americans in mind

and prove sufficiently Conservative and bad ass to appeal to the Tea Party rank and file?

Without such a candidate, the Tea Party faction should sit down, shut up and let the grown ups in the GOP make the call.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

Vox said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Yes, I'm looking at his deeds. Particularly at his bromance with Obama which happened before the elections. Not a smart move, and don't give me that bull shit line that he had to do it. Hurricane Sandy devastated NJ and if Obama refused to help it could have been used against him. Christie did not have to hug Obama to get aid for the victims. It will be tough to forgive him or trust him after that.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Well there is Ted Cruz for one.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 7, 2013)

Nosmo King said:


> Does anyone with a whit of political knowledge believe that the Tea Party faction can field a candidate who:
> 
> Can win a national election
> 
> ...





When the Democrats field a candidate who can govern according to the best interests of all Americans, your call for Tea Partiers to shut up might have some weight.



You sound like those on the right who say that people who can't figure out how to get a gov't ID are probably not the people you want deciding the fate of an election --- except that you have less grounds for your position since your own candidates are unqualified by your own criteria.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 7, 2013)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Christie can not garner the conservative vote and he will lose without it.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Is google broke idiot?


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Simply put, it's because there us so very little difference between him and Hillary.
> ...



Irrelevant.


----------



## kaz (Nov 7, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



That's not so, Romney, McCain, Dole, HW in his re-election run, they didn't get the conservative vote and they ... oh wait, you're right ...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 7, 2013)

Nosmo King said:


> Does anyone with a whit of political knowledge believe that the Tea Party faction can field a candidate who:
> 
> Can win a national election
> 
> ...



Ted Cruz, Rand Paul, Marco Rubio, just to name three Tea Party candidates that won a national election. Anymore stupid questions?


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Simply put, it's because there us so very little difference between him and Hillary.
> ...



That is what I'm afraid of. I have been convinced to keep my
Mind a little more open, but if the primary were held right now, he wouldn't get my vote. I don't trust him.


----------



## bendog (Nov 7, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone with a whit of political knowledge believe that the Tea Party faction can field a candidate who:
> ...



That was parody/irony ... right?  Please tell me so.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

WelfareQueen said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I'm not convinced he's center right.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 7, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone with a whit of political knowledge believe that the Tea Party faction can field a candidate who:
> ...


And could you assess their chances in a Presidential campaign?  Between the debates, the campaign and other opportunities to generally piss off or other wise alienate fellow Americans and commit gaffs (Rick Perry's Oops! e.g.) could any of those moon bayers really pull off a national victory?


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Christie is the right person for the GOP candidacy in 2016.



McCain, Romney, Christie...the 3 Musketeers of lose.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Christie is the right person for the GOP candidacy in 2016.
> ...



This is telling right here, a guy who thinks that Hillary would be a good choice...Hillary Clinton for God's sake...thinks Christie is a good choice too.

Thus proving the point of my OP.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 7, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone with a whit of political knowledge believe that the Tea Party faction can field a candidate who:
> ...


We've yet to see a Tea Party winner demonstrate the first clue as to how to govern.  The congressional delegation certainly wasn't sent to Washington to govern, they were sent to sabotage and obstruct.  Scott Walker in Wisconsin uses signatures on his recall petition as an enemies list.  Tea Party governance?  Where?


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jroc is a neo-con, folks, a filthy neo-con.
> 
> He hates Christie.



Christie is a NeoCon, how does that make sense dumbass?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 7, 2013)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Will Christie cave to his party and act like a GOP robot?
> 
> Will he wash the Tea Party's jallopy?
> 
> ...


*
Bahahahaha.....Good one.  

Will the Democrats ask him to produce a birth certificate?  

LOLOLOLLOL!!!!*


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

Nosmo King said:


> Does anyone with a whit of political knowledge believe that the Tea Party faction can field a candidate who:
> 
> Can win a national election
> 
> ...



Can win an election? Probably not.
Govern with the best interest of the nation? Absolutely.
Be sufficiently conservative? Probably.

The Tea Party are the only adults in politics.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 7, 2013)

PredFan said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Christie is the right person for the GOP candidacy in 2016.
> ...



*What has Christie lost, besides a lot of weight?*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 7, 2013)

No, PredFan, he is not.  But are you?

Chris Christie is a great idea for the GOP


----------



## Amelia (Nov 7, 2013)

Nosmo King said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




Democrat governance where?  Where?

If a party has to lie to pass a law because they do not trust their legislation or their constituency, that is not governance.  That is subversion of democratic principles.  

When one side is not held in check by democratic principles, by morals or by the fourth estate, then sabotage and obstruction are legitimate tools.   

Doing nothing is better than doing something as bad as O-care.  Republicans were in the right.  Democrats were in the wrong, not governing according to the best interests of all Americans, and in fact harming all Americans by the tricks they played with the legislative process.  Our government has significantly less integrity now than it did when the Democrats took over.  Significantly more precedent for the idea that the ends justify the means, no matter how cravenly the means are.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 7, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone with a whit of political knowledge believe that the Tea Party faction can field a candidate who:
> ...


*
Then how did a slime dog like McAuliffe win the governor's race in Cantor country?*


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 7, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone with a whit of political knowledge believe that the Tea Party faction can field a candidate who:
> ...


How quickly they forgot the shut down!  If that's your idea of adult behavior, I'm surprised you didn't bother to call me a poopy head!


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

Nosmo King said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Unlike the democrats and you liberal republicans, we don't put Win at the Expence of our Principles first. We look at a candidate principles and character first not "can he win?". If we have to run democrat lite to win then what the fuck is the point?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 7, 2013)

bendog said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


*
I'm a bit aghast myself.  If he's serious then Obama must have won some sort of planetary or inter-galactic election in 2012.....*


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



He hasn't run for POTUS yet you ignorant fuck.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 7, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...


You support a political faction that has no democratic principles, morals or good public relations?  By golly!  What a sentiment to rally support!


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 7, 2013)

*Predfan, the Fat Boy sang on Tuesday night.  So sit down, shut up and get over it.  And expect to see Pasta Fagioli served at White House dinners in 2017.*


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



He got more votes you twit. And he barely won.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

Nosmo King said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



That was adult behavior, it's telling that you don't recognize it.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 7, 2013)

PredFan said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



*Ooooh.....touchie, now aren't we?  

You've listed him with two losers and I am asking what he has lost.  

And your response is to say I'm ignorant.

You roll over and pee on yourself with just one of my posts.  *


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You are aghast because you are an idiot, reading comprehension is beyond your ability.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 7, 2013)

PredFan said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


*
Bahahahahaaaa.......So much for the Tea Party pull in the Old Dominion where Rebel vanity plates on pickup trucks are more common than biscuits and gravy for breakfast.  *


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Predfan, the Fat Boy sang on Tuesday night.  So sit down, shut up and get over it.  And expect to see Pasta Fagioli served at White House dinners in 2017.*



Doubling down on the stupid I see.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 7, 2013)

PredFan said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



*What national election did any of these guys win?  You attack me because you can't back up your own posts.  *


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 7, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


HARDLY!!!

That prank cost the American economy $24 billion, was fruitless and was forewarned as something that would not accomplish what they wanted.  Not to mention the political damage done to the Republican party.  There was nothing responsible, wise or adult about that political tantrum.  A lesson to be learned if the Tea Party faction EVER wants to win a Presidential election.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Let me see if I can dumb this concept down enough that even someone as thick headed and stupid as you can understand.

I'm saing he is the same as McCain, and Romney and therefor he will lose. It's a prediction.

Get it moron?


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 7, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Then how did a slime dog like McAuliffe win the governor's race in Cantor country?[/B]



By getting one of the Democratic donors to finance a Libertarian candidate to draw off Conservative support, when the guy wouldn't have run otherwise.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Your ignorance of politics are only surpassed by your bigotry and your ignorance of the state of Virginia.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 7, 2013)

bendog said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I was waiting on a lib to take me serious. Oh well!

The fact of the matter is no Tea Party candidate has entered a nationwide election so to say that none could win a national election is rather silly.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



I call you and idiot and you back me up by proving it every time you post.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 7, 2013)

Nosmo King said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




I support both democratic principles and morals.  

You support a faction which has nothing other than good public relations, well "good" in the sense of "effective at hiding their faults and magnifying the supposed faults of others". 

Thank goodness their good public relations are starting to crack and reality is now peeking through.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 7, 2013)

Nosmo King said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



That's a lie!

But hey you're just following your dear leaders lead.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

Nosmo King said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Its telling that you don't recognize it. Doing the right thing despite the fact that it may go against you is mature. It's what an adult would do. Standing up and fighting for what is right. Not selling out, not backing down. That is maturity.


----------



## bendog (Nov 7, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You got me.  LOL.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 7, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



give some examples....what has he done?....


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 7, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I would love to see a TP candidate in a national race.  Maybe then all this "we need to move further to the right" stuff will go away.

Cruz and Paul in 2016.  I expect Rand can find some good published material that he can rewrite for his campaign posters.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 7, 2013)

No, PredFan, you are lying, and you know it.  That's why you are getting shrill.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 7, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Calling it a lie does not make it so.  Everything in my post is true, but it refutes your narrow, myopic outlook.  I understand that you would call it a lie without proof.  It's a typical trait of your modern view of how Conservatives should behave.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 7, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


It was a political tantrum of the first order.  It demonstrated nothing but petulance and political immaturity.  It was something that responsible adults from every part of the political spectrum but the most zealous ideological agreed was wasteful and wrong headed.


----------



## kaz (Nov 7, 2013)

bendog said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



A parody is your belief that Obama governs "with the best interests of all Americans in mind."


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 7, 2013)

The TPM can do no better than the Dems.

Christie and the GOP can do far better.


----------



## Vox (Nov 7, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



that is a noble approach but absolutely without any perspective of ever materializing. It is not a contest between medieval knights - it's politics.
unless the main goal is first to win and then govern according the principles ( where possible) - this flying in the clouds will continue.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Have you been asleep for the past few months?


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> No, PredFan, you are lying, and you know it.  That's why you are getting shrill.



Yeah you got nothing dumbass, go away.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

Nosmo King said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Well, disagree then, I can't force you to be right.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

Vox said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



If we have to run someone who is democrat lite then wtf is the point?


----------



## Plasmaball (Nov 7, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone with a whit of political knowledge believe that the Tea Party faction can field a candidate who:
> ...


The only adults that are not a party nor has any leaders within their nonparty.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

All of the things in the OP that I asked if Christie would do, are all Tea Party goals. I'm told that Christie will do these things and in almost the same breath, the Tea Party is bashed by those Christie supports.

Funny that.


----------



## Vox (Nov 7, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



who is democrat?


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Again irrelevant.


----------



## Vox (Nov 7, 2013)

PredFan said:


> All of the things in the OP that I asked if Christie would do, are all Tea Party goals. I'm told that Christie will do these things and in almost the same breath, the Tea Party is bashed by those Christie supports.
> 
> Funny that.



show me where did I bash TP.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

Vox said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



I didn't say Democrat, I said Democrat Lite.


----------



## Vox (Nov 7, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



ok, who is democrat lite?


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

Vox said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > All of the things in the OP that I asked if Christie would do, are all Tea Party goals. I'm told that Christie will do these things and in almost the same breath, the Tea Party is bashed by those Christie supports.
> ...



Did I say you?


----------



## Vox (Nov 7, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



no, bu t I had an impression that it was only me who said that Christie will do 2/3 of the things you posted and the other 1/3 - as possible.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

I might be persuaded to keep my mind open on Christie, but because of his past actions, he's on probation with me. As it stands right now I would vote against him in the GOP primary. He wants my vote, he'll need to earn it.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 7, 2013)

Vox said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



I know you have not bashed the TP. That is one of the reasons I listen to what you have to say.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 7, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



That's the problem with you liberals. You idiots are so far to the left that a shift to the center is what you call far right.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 7, 2013)

No one could govern the country in the best interests of all the people.  The best interests of the people are too divided for that to happen.


----------



## Vox (Nov 7, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



thanks. I am not a masochist


----------



## Vox (Nov 7, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> No one could govern the country in the best interests of all the people.  The best interests of the people are too divided for that to happen.



the ultimate truth. However, both the exaggerated idealism and exaggerated cynicism is what we are observing in the discussions about governing of the country.


----------



## Vox (Nov 7, 2013)

PredFan said:


> I might be persuaded to keep my mind open on Christie, but because of his past actions, he's on probation with me. As it stands right now I would vote against him in the GOP primary. He wants my vote, he'll need to earn it.



good. that is a reasonable approach. I am not so sure whom I would vote in primaries myself, although I am registered as independent.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Nov 7, 2013)

Nosmo King said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Cruz is in the Senate you moron and the Dems control the senate and the shutdown had nothing to do with Cruz.

But hey, you believe liars and disbelieve honest folk. So it's no wonder you're so stupid.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 7, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Facts don't support your contention.


----------



## bendog (Nov 7, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



there was that gloriously neo-confederatish Cruzathon though.  Dr. Suess and all.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 7, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


I never mentioned Cruz.  Perhaps you should read and understand posts before you play your "moron" card.

Would you be disappointed in Cruz if he indeed helped orchestrate the shut down?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 7, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



hey i dont follow this fucker around.....he doesnt effect my life.....all i see here is he gets bad mouthed by the left and his dick sucked by the right.....which is no different than any other Republican .....so if your a follower, then tell me ....what the fuck has he done that makes him so great?.......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 7, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Chill, my little shrill: Christie is not Dem lite any more than you are Republican right.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



No of course he is not. He weighs close to 400  #.








.


----------



## whitehall (Nov 7, 2013)

Remember the sleaze bag democrats who were governors of N.J.? Christie is fine.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 7, 2013)

whitehall said:


> Remember the sleaze bag democrats who were governors of N.J.? Christie is fine.



So he is fine because he is not as bad as his predecessors?

Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

.


----------



## Trajan (Nov 7, 2013)

Let the democratic demonization of Chris Christie begin...



Democrats begin effort to negatively define Chris Christie before 2016 campaign



Top Democratic officials launched a concerted offensive Wednesday to define New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie in a negative light, believing that he has emerged from his reelection landslide as the Republican Party&#8217;s strongest potential presidential contender for 2016.

Democrats begin effort to negatively define Chris Christie before 2016 campaign - The Washington Post


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 7, 2013)

"Let the democratic demonization of Chris Christie begin"

The TeaPoCraps and Libertoids are doing the same.

That means that Christie is the right guy for the GOP in 2016.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 7, 2013)

Christie can be something of a flamethrower.  Let's give him enough rope.  Between November 2013 and spring of 2016 is an eternity in politics.  He can do or say or eat just about anything from today until convention season.


----------



## Plasmaball (Nov 7, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Let the democratic demonization of Chris Christie begin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so? the right has been doing this to Hilary since 1992. Where you expecting the Dems to give out hugs?


----------



## Jroc (Nov 7, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...




You ignored the meat of the post?...Posting liberal bullshit, from liberal, Obama loving webs-sites doesn't impress  me much.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 7, 2013)

Jroc, since you are a neo-con, 90% of the board does not care what impresses you.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jroc, since you are a neo-con, 90% of the board does not care what impresses you.


Certainly not you clown


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 7, 2013)

Jroc gets shrill when he is starting to melt down.


----------



## Vox (Nov 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jroc, since you are a neo-con, 90% of the board does not care what impresses you.



are you sure you know what neo-con implies?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 7, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...




and you missed the meat of my post.....you threatening to neg me doesnt impress me much.....i have been negged by bigger righties here than you Roc.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 8, 2013)

Vox said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



lucky guess?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 8, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Your reactionary TeaPoCrap wackiness is far far right, son, and all know it.

Christie is right of center, and Paul and CruzFizzle are to the right of the right.


----------



## Trajan (Nov 8, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Let the democratic demonization of Chris Christie begin...
> ...



no,  but its sweet to enjoy the  irony and watch the hypocrisy meter get pinned, listening to  the bozos tell us why TP are morons if they rip or don't like Christie, how hes a great guy, moderate,  who the gop needs etc. etc. while they they go about starting the politics of personal destruction whirligig as they will berate him as  ;  woman hating, homophobic, union busting hates the working man, more to follow....


----------



## Pogo (Nov 8, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Far as I see those two camps are not the same people, but nice try at the blanket generalization.


----------



## Trajan (Nov 8, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



I thought that would be the response, and that matters really? thats horsehockey, as its all in the putting. he a template for the gop just not the TP, but would we vote for him? hell no, because hes;  woman hating, homophobic, union busting hates the working man, more to follow..........by the time they are done with him, you won't be able to fit an adjective between Christie and far right winger.....


----------



## Pogo (Nov 8, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Damn right that matters, because for one, you just lumped me into both camps by equating them.  And you don't get to do that.

So you were right to anticipate that response, because that's what a blanket statement deserves.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 8, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



You guys do realize that if you harass all the RINOs until they're blue in the face that even skilled Gerrymandering and money won't be able to hold the national republican party together, eh?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 8, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I will lump Trajan with the far left and the TeaPoCraps, sure.

He refuses to critically think is the problem.

That has always been one of the problems with know it alls. 

You called him out correctly, Pogo.


----------



## Trajan (Nov 9, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Oh please ....so image this, you have a grp. of folks back slapping christie telling him and us what a good moderate he is, and a great example for the gop, then the minute the election is over they run into their offices, take to their memes to trash his ass...please. 


now as far as "you", 

are you one of the bozos? I didn't say that, I think I said ;

_
no, but its sweet to enjoy the irony and watch the hypocrisy meter get pinned, listening to the bozos tell us why TP are morons if they rip or don't like Christie, how hes a great guy, moderate, who the gop needs etc. etc. while they they go about starting the politics of personal destruction whirligig as they will berate him as ; woman hating, homophobic, union busting hates the working man, more to follow.... _



and I beleive in my second response I kept it generic as to the "bozos" using "they" as in;

_by the time they are done with him_


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2013)

Christie will carry the weight, figuratively and literally, well.

He will hammer the far right into submission in the primaries, gaining confidence of the center and right of center, and then smash the Dem candidate.


----------



## Trajan (Nov 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...




 Rdean is a know it all compared to you jake, I am a " know it all"  in your opinion becasue you're thinking is infantile and cannot carry a debate if your life was literally in balance.........so do you what you do, craft another inane,  insipid post  and declare victory....


----------



## Pogo (Nov 9, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Oh please indeed.  Nice cop-out attempt, but if you did _*not*_ mean to include me, then the fact of my existence is the exception that disproves your false equivalence -- not even counting the fact that it already includes speculation you can't prove.  And if you _did _mean to include me, then you're back to a blanket statement _and_ speculation.  The two are inseparable; the phrase _while they go about_ connects them.

Which way you want this rig to face?  I'll give ya forty acres.  Face it, you're hopelessly biased, willing to condemn people on nothing but your own speculation and paint them all into a convenient little box.

Please.


----------



## Trajan (Nov 9, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



*shrugs* I don't know why you're feeling so singled out, if you're one of the bozos that fits, then own it, if you're not,  what is your problem? 

Oh and btw;  if you're so hell bent on rooting out and making/taking issue with generalizations ......I am not sure I have seen you do a lot of that? 

OR you just realized you misread my post and now are back peddling yourself....


----------



## Pogo (Nov 9, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



I don't presume to speak for anybody else.  Why would I do that?
Oh wait, forgot who I was talking to.  Never mind. 



Trajan said:


> Oh and btw;  if you're so hell bent on rooting out and making/taking issue with generalizations ......I am not sure I have seen you do a lot of that?



Right, you are not, because if you'd read much of my stuff you'd already know hasty generalizations/blanket statements are a particular pet peeve.
Go ahead --- look for it.  Happy hunting on that one.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Trajan far left?.....if you say so Jake.....


----------



## Trajan (Nov 9, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



then if you speak or look at for yourself there is no issue aside from your sophistry play ...*shrugs*

as far as generalizations on this front, I think its apt, I thought you agreed, you thanked this post...yes? .... 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/8115412-post227.html


----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Christie will carry the weight, figuratively and literally, well.
> 
> He will hammer the far right into submission in the primaries, gaining confidence of the center and right of center, and then smash the Dem candidate.




I know you think that, but I seriously doubt it.  I don't think Christie is going to make it out of the primaries because Ted Cruz is "the Man"!


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2013)

Mertex said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Christie will carry the weight, figuratively and literally, well.
> ...



I think Chris Christie is Rudy Guiliani. 

The Northeast media is more in love with the notion of his candidacy than anyone else is.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 9, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Yes I did thank that post, and I stand by it.  I heard some of those "top Democrats" and I thought they were way off base, so I affirmed your observation there and I still do.  I heard Van Jones on CNN and he was transparently and hopelessly biased.

What I _didn't_ do was create a "they all look alike to me" blanket statement that lumped those critics together with those praising Christie.


Seems to me we've been in this place before -- as I remember you were incredulous that I could criticize Fox Noise while praising something Chris Wallace did on that channel.  What can I say -- some of us just don't dabble in absolute dichotomies.  Why even as we speak I'm defending the FDA proposal to subject trans fats to scrutiny, even though I've railed against Obama's appointment of a Monsanto executive to that same agency and taken it to task for its failure in GMOs and aspartame.

Every case is individual.  When we put ourselves in a box we confine ourselves.  I just don't take kindly to confinement.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 9, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## Trajan (Nov 9, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



all bozos do look alike to me....are you seriously saying that Top Democratic officials and Strategists never made noise that the gop/TP/cons was , well, see the adjectives I named above and a bunch more and Christie set himself apart/was separate from that and a moderate?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 9, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



??  wha?

No, I'm saying the _opposite_; I _agreed _with you, and that's why I thanked the post.  I just related some that I heard myself in *support *of what you posted.


----------



## Trajan (Nov 9, 2013)

then why are you raggin' me? IF I was talking to/of  you, I would have said so by now,  I posted the article, go back and look at the post I made my original comment in response to....plasmaball....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Not what I wrote guys; read it again.  Extremism is extremism, whether far right or far left or libertarianism.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Oh, they have no idea.

And when their boy loses despite all that - they will blame "voter fraud" and just keep pulling the same old shit until they are extinct.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm watching the weekly political wrap-ups on PBS last night and Christie's name was hot.  The discussion inevitably went to the presidential possibilities and more than one talking head referred to the difficulty that Christie will have with the TEA Party faithful in the primaries.

What they didn't seem to understand is that a candidate like Chris Christie has the potential to pull enough of us moderates back to the right to make the TEA Party quite irrelevant going forward.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> I'm watching the weekly political wrap-ups on PBS last night and Christie's name was hot.  The discussion inevitably went to the presidential possibilities and more than one talking head referred to the difficulty that Christie will have with the TEA Party faithful in the primaries.
> 
> What they didn't seem to understand is that a candidate like Chris Christie has the potential to pull enough of us moderates back to the right to make the TEA Party quite irrelevant going forward.



The TeaTards will split their vote between Cruz and Paul. Will either one drop out for the good of the TeaParty?


----------



## Jroc (Nov 10, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Extremism is the government takeover of our health care. You support it? you're an extremist leftist fake.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 10, 2013)

Jroc said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The VA is extremist?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> I'm watching the weekly political wrap-ups on PBS last night and Christie's name was hot.  The discussion inevitably went to the presidential possibilities and more than one talking head referred to the difficulty that Christie will have with the TEA Party faithful in the primaries.
> 
> What they didn't seem to understand is that a candidate like Chris Christie has the potential to pull enough of us moderates back to the right to make the TEA Party quite irrelevant going forward.



Christie strikes me as the kind of candidate the MSM just loves- like Huntsman and McCain and Arlen Specter- that the rank and file GOP people are just rubes. 

As opposed to the GOP establishment, who also think they are rubes, but have figured out how to play them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 10, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm watching the weekly political wrap-ups on PBS last night and Christie's name was hot.  The discussion inevitably went to the presidential possibilities and more than one talking head referred to the difficulty that Christie will have with the TEA Party faithful in the primaries.
> ...



Rand Paul won't get more than that 10% of the party his crazy father got.  

The real contest will be between Cruz and Christie, assuming neither one of them implodes before 2016.  

Think Mark Sanford or Gary Hart.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 10, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



there is a difference between what Roc is saying and what your saying Wytch....


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 10, 2013)

Democrats are already lining up the fat jokes.   They need Christie to run, otherwise all that effort is wasted.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 10, 2013)

Like anyone wants to disband the epa, fda and energy department. What a stupid idea.


----------



## Trajan (Nov 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



uh huh and you do realize that if you force all of the blue dogs to vote against their own inclinations and those they serve you'll lose the house, senate seats and governorships?....oh wait...


----------



## Pogo (Nov 10, 2013)

Trajan, you really do live in a black and white world...


----------



## Trajan (Nov 10, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Trajan, you really do live in a black and white world...



uhmm, sometimes, it depends. when it comes to hypocrisy, selectivity as you say you have little patience  with generalizations,  I have little patience when it comes to that....

if you think joes remark required a more...... nuanced(?) return comment in the vein I made it,  make your case.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 10, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Jroc believes his extremism is acceptable and the other is not is the point.

He does not understand that both the far right and the far left, if in power, will endanger the Republic.


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Simply put, it's because there us so very little difference between him and Hillary.
> ...


No.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 10, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan, you really do live in a black and white world...
> ...



Simply this: it presupposes (as I read it) that the objective is to maximize one's party representation -- rather than to govern.  The same fallacy that produces the "RINO" tag.  Methinks as long as we treat it as a sports event, we guarantee girdlock.

Many of us don't even _have _a party.


----------



## Trajan (Nov 10, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



frankly, it seems to me,  governing has become become a matter of brute force. If arguing that chasing rinos/blue dogs vs. a majoirty is unhealthy?  Its an argument one and and the same. 

I didn't vote for McCain becasue he overthrew his dearest principal, that told me he in effect was what he appeared and is inho, a guy that would go along to get along just to make a point of it.....thats not governing.  At the end of the day I vote to see my self interests realized, I don't mind and would encourage compromise but theres a point where in you have to take a stand and get the job done and at this point, which requires the muscle to do so.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 10, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm watching the weekly political wrap-ups on PBS last night and Christie's name was hot.  The discussion inevitably went to the presidential possibilities and more than one talking head referred to the difficulty that Christie will have with the TEA Party faithful in the primaries.
> ...



$64 question.  If it comes down to evenly split support and a need for gallantry to save the wing, I'd put my money on Paul.  Cruz seems like a self-righteous prick who'd take his ball and go home if he doesn't get his way.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 10, 2013)

Trajan said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



The most disconcerting thing in American Politics today is how the TEA Party extremism in the Republican party is affecting the make up of BOTH the democrat and republican parties.  

There's been enough of us "RINO's" chased from the republican rank and file by extremism to make the democrats a much better reflection of the mainstream now than they've ever been.  

  Why can't the T's see how dangerous that is?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 10, 2013)

Trajan wrote, "I vote to see my self interests realized. . .".

Makes sense to me.


----------



## Trajan (Nov 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



if you're drawing an analogy ala the TP like pelosi did,   chase the 'moderates' form the gop ranks, yea, ok, I can see your point in that as purely a political matter. 

Thats leaves the practical....pelosi used them as cannon fodder for .......?   

Obamacare..........And hows that going? 

There is something of a war going on in the gop, and undeniably part of it is with the Establishment, the  TP has woken up/was born ( yes that was their main platform from which it was born) that the left Establishment then, the power brokers reid pelosi led their folks astray and the gops, mcconnell and boehner have done same to theirs and whats more, imho since 2001 the est. on both sides has flat out sucked for both. 

If one was/is truly moderate than I would hope they would see that, imho the social wars have been a clever slight of hand, what they did with obamacare flushed the mods, becasue it wasn't a moderate bill or, whats more-  a moderate way to go about it............


----------



## Jackson (Nov 10, 2013)

I believe Christie is good for the GOP because he does not stand for either the establishment or the TP.  He is his own man and will fight for what makes sense for the situation that arises.  It may lean either way.  This stance will require each member of the party to go out of their comfort zone and start thinking what is right for the country rather than their personal ideologue.  I perfect exercise for a growing statesman.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 10, 2013)

Jackson said:


> I believe Christie is good for the GOP because he does not stand for either the establishment or the TP.  He is his own man and will fight for what makes sense for the situation that arises.  It may lean either way.  This stance will require each member of the party to go out of their comfort zone and start thinking what is right for the country rather than their personal ideologue.  I perfect exercise for a growing statesman.



I agree.  Any kind of collective lockstep is invariably a negative.  That's where the RINO (or DINO) mentality comes from.  I might not like Christie's politics but at least I get the impression that they're open to debate without having to call Grover Norquist first to let him know what he thinks.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 10, 2013)

Trajan said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Not specifics, Bud... I could give a rats ass about Pelosi and her canon fodder.  My point is that if things keep on going the way they have been, the Republicans are going to be left with only the extremists and the clueless to choose from on the national level.

If the thought of compromising with democrats creates such animosity among the T's that they're willing to shut down the moderates in their own party and chase them off as RINO's, I can't imagine the venom that will flow when they back themselves in to the inevitable corner of one-party rule.

Easiest example that comes to mind for this average Florida boy is Charlie Christ.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 10, 2013)

Jackson said:


> I believe Christie is good for the GOP because he does not stand for either the establishment or the TP.  He is his own man and will fight for what makes sense for the situation that arises.  It may lean either way.  This stance will require each member of the party to go out of their comfort zone and start thinking what is right for the country rather than their personal ideologue.  I perfect exercise for a growing statesman.



Country before Party makes a certain amount of sense to this average Joe.  But maybe that's just me.



`​


----------



## Trajan (Nov 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 10, 2013)

Trajan said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > if you're drawing an analogy ala the TP like pelosi did,   chase the 'moderates' form the gop ranks, yea, ok, I can see your point in that as purely a political matter.
> ...



Not in the context of a thread discussing what a refreshing change it is that a moderate voice in the GOP is finally rising above the din.

If you want to start a thread about Nancy being as extreme on the left as the TP is on the right, I'll probably find it an interesting read and I'd probably find a post or two to rep you on, but this thread is all about the GOP and THEIR rising stars.


----------



## Trajan (Nov 10, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...


----------

